

The New Most Expensive Domain Ever, Bought for $35M - busterc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6gbCDL02R0&t=15m19s

======
busterc
"The reason we raised 400M in capital, was thinking ahead. I mean we bought a
website in the United States called VacationRentals.com for 35 million bucks.
The only reason we bought it was so Expedia couldn't have that URL." -Brian
Sharples, CEO of HomeAway

